# New puppy Checklist



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

ok guys,

I want to make sure I have everything once my little one is home.

So far I have

crate, Shampoo (petsilk learned that from you all), brush, 2 sweaters.

I'll be going to get nutracal, bed, puppy food and toys this week.

Anything else ?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

u might want to buy a cute doggie carrier just in case u ur gonna carry ur baby around









if ur baby is gonna have a topknot, maybe getting cute bows or hair pins will be nice too

weeweepads if ur gonna pottytrain indoors

natural miracle for potty mistakes in the house

grooming supplies like brushes, tearstain removers, nail clippers, etc

petsteps if ur baby is gonna be going on and off furniture

treats, safe rawhides, chewing stuff for teething period

digital camera so that u can take TONS of photos while ur baby is growing up

training books just in case

retractable leash

poopybags when u go for walks

name tag

play pen if your gonna use one

thats all i can come up with right now

goodluck shopping! shopping is the fun part too !!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Something that has "saved my life" is a puppy playpen. It is a safe place that Catcher can play if I can't watch him. He is still at the chewing stage and who knows what he might get in to. So in his huge play pen he can play, eat, etc. He is only in it when I'm home. When I'm gone he is crated in a very large crate. There are some threads about play pens but if you need more info, just let us know....


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

For me its really fuzzy between what your dog NEEDS and what you WANT you dog to have lol i am usally pretty good and not over buying but when i walk into a pet store i seem to just totally forget about the difference lol anyways i will try and add to mee's list without going to overboard

you might want to get a little baby blanket, leave it in your bed for a few days before you get your puppy home then put it in his/her kennel

if your gonna do top knots i would reccommed a big pack of those tiny elastic bands (not so pretty but its been taking me a while to get the hang up getting them in right and i hate having to cut out cute bows) 

Depending of how you plan to do things you might want to get some baby gates to close off parts of the house (check garage sales)

maybe look for some treats that are good for breath it mgith just be me but i cant stand bad dog breath lol

i dont know how big or how old your puppy will be but if its one the smaller side some of that nutrical stuff is proubly a good idea

they make a lot of toys that are special for teething puppies

you might want to get some distilled water


----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Congrats...I have a Zoe of my own...same spelling too.
Something that I use quite frequently are babywipes. If your puppy steps in something gross or your having any problems with potty confusion (some puppies will sit back down in their poo







). They work great for quick clean ups.
Also, don't forget to get baby shampoo. When you first wash her face it's easy to get soap in her eyes so it is important to get tearless stuff. 
Also some round tip scissors to cut any little hairs that may be getting into her eyes.
You need a crate to transport her in in the car. Using a playpen or a crate is best for her to sleep in when she firsts comes home so that she doesn't get into things while you are sleeping.
Oh, and don't forget to puppy proof your house! Bitter apple should help with that.
Good luck!
Brittany and Zoe


----------

